# Rope start Tohatsu 50



## Clubhunter (Jan 22, 2019)

Following


----------



## Stevie (Jun 27, 2017)

Same


----------



## Gervais (Nov 28, 2016)

Is it an EFI motor? Did you get any response from it when trying to pull start? Did it crank up with the ignition afterwards?


----------



## jmrodandgun (Sep 20, 2013)

Weird. Mine started easy. ¯\_(ツ)_/¯


----------



## Stevie (Jun 27, 2017)

I heard a guide in Rockport having the same issue rope starting a 50 4 stroke


----------



## sjrobin (Jul 13, 2015)

salt_fly said:


> So, I was out in the driveway today with the ear muffs on the motor and trying to do a pull start with a rope in case I ever have a dead battery out on the water. I could not get it to turn over. Yes ignition was on, yes it was in neutral, yes I squeezed the primer bulb, no I am not a weakling
> (gym 3-4x/wk.) Does anybody have any other suggestions on how to do this properly?


Did you read the Tohatsu manual? Did the engine ship with a starter rope? Yamaha ships with a starter rope.


----------



## salt_fly (Apr 23, 2012)

Gervais said:


> Is it an EFI motor? Did you get any response from it when trying to pull start? Did it crank up with the ignition afterwards?


It does have EFI, I don't know if that makes any difference as long as the flywheel spins. It did not fire at all but then started right up with the key. 


sjrobin said:


> Did you read the Tohatsu manual? Did the engine ship with a starter rope? Yamaha ships with a starter rope.


Yes, the manual gives a very generic description of rope starting. I bought the boat used, so I did not get a rope. Made one out of braided 3/8" nylon rope. May try it again this weekend with a better rope/handle.


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

I have a merc 25 that has the emergency rope and I will tell you it is a F'ing ball buster to get it to start with the rope. I sure hope if I ever have an emergency that I am not injured because I will never get it started.


----------



## m32825 (Jun 29, 2018)

You mentioned a key, does it have to be in the on position for the engine to run?


----------

